# [solved] hcitool scan findet nichts – ObexFTP geht aber!

## l3u

Hi :-)

Ich wollte seit längerem mal wieder Bluetooth zum Laufen kriegen. Ich hab den Adapter angeschlossen, den ich vor längerer Zeit schon erfolgreich benutzt habe, und prinzipiell scheint der auch zu funktionieren:

hcitool dev zeigt das Gerät an

Mein Handy findet den Computer, und wenn ich ihn Paaren will, dann bekomme ich auch ein PIN-Prompt

Ich kann mein Handy auch mit l2ping pingen

ABER:

Der Computer findet keine Geräte – weder das gepaarte Handy, noch ein anderes, noch meinen GPS-Logger. Die beiden Handys finden sich jeweils gegenseitig, den Logger und den Computer. Dummerweise kann ich jetzt natürlich nicht auf das Handy zugreifen.

Woran kann das liegen? Ich hab keine Fehlermeldungen (dmesg, etc.), und vom Handy aus geht ja alles – nur eben nicht umgekehrt! Das Gentoo-Bluetooth-Howto ist leider nicht mehr aktuell und was neueres habe ich nicht gefunden …

Nachtrag:

Der Zugriff auf die beiden Handys funktioniert doch; wenn sie gepaart sind, und ich klicke auf „Gerät durchsuchen“, dann wird eine Verbindung hergestellt, und ich kann per ObexFTP Daten hin- und herschieben. Trotzdem wird unter bluetooth:/ kein Gerät angezeigt und hcitool scan findet nichts. Wie kann das sein?!Last edited by l3u on Sat Jan 07, 2012 5:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## l3u

Nach längerer Zeit mal wieder ein Bump … selbe Situation. Ich schiebe fröhlich Per ObexFTP Daten zwischen PC und Telefon hin und her, lese SMS mittels Gammu aus … aber hcitool scan findet nichts. Anlaß zu neuen Versuchen war eine Wiimote, die natürlich auch nicht von hcitool scan gefunden wurde. Irgendwelche Ideen? Hat jemand sonst so ein Problem?

Vielleicht auch noch Interesse: es handelt sich um ein „Delock Class 1 150 m“-Dongle:

```
0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)
```

----------

## l3u

Also wahrscheinlich liegt hier einfach ein hardwareseitiger Defekt vor. Ich hab kurzerhand mal 14 € in die Hand genommen und mir einen anderen USB-Bluetooth-Adapter geholt. Der hat (zufällig) genau den selben Chipsatz, nur der Hersteller ist ein anderer („Speedlink Vias nano Bluetooth Adapter“):

```
0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)
```

allerdings funktioniert damit alles, wie es soll. Soviel zu dem Thema also …

----------

